# Lernhilfen zur Bisserkennung beim Zander



## Slipknot1 (14. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute

Dieses Jahr habe ich angefangen den Zander in der Ijssel nachzustellen. 3x war ich schon dort, 2x im Winter und letztes WE. Mein Problem ist einfach einen Biss zu erkennen. Wenn der Gummifisch auf ein Stein kratzt merke ich das schon, auch wenn er auf den Grund angekommen ist, die Schnur fällt in sich. Dazu kommt halt noch das, dass Spinnfischen noch Neuland ist.

Mein Tackle:
Rute: Daiwa R`Nessa, 2,70m, 15-50gr
Rolle: Shimano Aernos 3000
Schnur: PowerPro 0,11 Geflochten rot
Köder/Haken: Kopyto 12,5cm/ 12, 14, 18, 21 gramm

In Videos habe ich gesehen das manche Angler die Schnur mit den Zeigefinger anfassen und so den Kontakt halten, bloß wie soll das gehen, hat man da wirklich das Gefühl?
 Ich komme ganz schlecht an die Schnur, auch wenn ich das Schnurlaufröllchen genau beim Finger stehen lasse, da komme ich nicht hin. Da muss ich den Finger schon strecken oder die Angel komisch halten.

Wie ist das speziell bei starken Wind, wie kann man da am besten einen Biss erkennen, geht das überhaupt?

Bin mal gespannt auf eure Antworten.


----------



## teddy- (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lernhilfen zur Bisserkennung beim Zander*

hallo

ich denk mal wenn du kein biss hast wirst du auch keinen erkennen 

nichts für ungut einfach weiter probieren 

gruß


----------



## hechtomat77 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lernhilfen zur Bisserkennung beim Zander*

Einen Biss merkst du im Normallfall schon. Ich denek auch, dass du einfach noch keinen Biss bekommen hast oder siehst du etwa Bisspuren im Gummi?
Sei vorallem in der Absinkphase konzentriert und beobachte aufmerksam die Schnur. Wenn ein Zander beisst, dann fühlt sich das an als wenn dir jemand auf die Schnur schlägt.(so empfinde ich das zumindest). Dann sollte sofort angeschlagen werden#6
Bei starkem Seitenwind wirds schwierig. Da macht das GuFi- Angeln kein Spass mehr. Ich versuchs dann eher mit Wobblern. Die kann man auch bei stärkerem Wind noch führen.

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## Denni_Lo (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lernhilfen zur Bisserkennung beim Zander*



Slipknot1 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wie ist das speziell bei starken Wind, wie kann man da am besten einen Biss erkennen, geht das überhaupt?
> 
> Bin mal gespannt auf eure Antworten.



Stell Dich dabei paralell zum Gewässer, dann klappt das besser.

Was ich sehe ist dass Du keinen Biss gehabt hast, man merkt am GuFi schon ob da ein Zander dran gekaut hat oder nicht. Weiter Strecke machen und die Uhrzeiten varieren.


----------



## Perch-Noob (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lernhilfen zur Bisserkennung beim Zander*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Stell Dich dabei paralell zum Gewässer, dann klappt das besser.
> 
> Weiter Strecke machen und die Uhrzeiten varieren.


 
|good:
Achte darauf das dein Köder an gespannter Schnur absinkt, dann wirst du die Zanderbisse mit Sicherheit in der Schnur sehen können oder im Blank (TOCK) merken.
Die Nummer mit dem Finger in der Schnur ist bestimmt nicht uninteressant. 
Wenn du Herrn Hänel mal richtig dabei beobachtest, wirst du sehen das er die Shimano Stradic fischt mit ner 6.0:1 Übersetzung dadurch vereinfacht sich die Sache natürlich.
Des weitern hält er die Rute auch weiter vorne in Richtung Blank, somit ist der Weg vom Finger zur Schnur hin auch etwas kürzer. 

|wavey:


----------



## Slipknot1 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lernhilfen zur Bisserkennung beim Zander*

Super schonmal von euch!!!  Werde noch No Action Shads probieren. Und wie ihr sagt: Strecke machen  ;-)


----------



## franconia (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lernhilfen zur Bisserkennung beim Zander*

Tipp meinerseits: Lass das mit dem "Finger an der Schnur fühlen/Schnur mit Finger stoppen" lieber bleiben und konzentriere Dich voll und ganz auf die Absinkphase. Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass Du so mehr Bisse erkennst und dadruch auch verwerten kannst, als wenn du ständig zwanghaft versuchst an die Schnur zu kommen. Prämisse: Schnur immer auf Spannung.

Vor allem, da beim Zanderangeln mit Gufis bei geringstem Verdacht augenblicklich angeschlagen werden muss. Du verlierst da wirklich nur kostbare Zeit, wenn du ungeübt rumfummelst.

Meine Meinung & Empfehlung 



Lepi schrieb:


> [...]
> Wenn du Herrn Hänel mal richtig dabei beobachtest, wirst du sehen das er die Shimano Stradic fischt mit ner 6.0:1 Übersetzung dadurch vereinfacht sich die Sache natürlich.
> [...]



Da kann ich Dir nur bedingt zustimmen. Ich angel selbst eine Rolle mit 6.0:1 Übersetzung. Wenn Du die Kurbel auch nur minimal weiterdrehst und nicht exakt am gleichen Punkt stoppst, kann es sein, dass Du die Schnur schon nicht mehr mit dem Finger erreichst.
Minimal vereinfacht sich's vllt...

Gruß


----------



## Nolfravel (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lernhilfen zur Bisserkennung beim Zander*

Da du ja brauchbares Gerät fischt, solltest du das definitiv merken, wenn ein Fisch beisst. Mit der Zeit kommt dann auch ein richtiger Reflex. Ich hab gestern einen 40+ Barsch gefangen und kann mich an den Biss noch nichtmal mehr erinnern, da der Anschlag schon aus Reflex kam.
PS: Ich hab aus der Not heraus mal mit meiner Meerforellenrute auf Zander mit Gummifisch geangelt, selbst da habe ich den Biss klar und deutlich gemerkt und konnte den ~60er Zander auch landen


----------



## pfefferladen (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lernhilfen zur Bisserkennung beim Zander*

Ich bin auch der Meinung daß das Gerät passt.

Vermutlich gab es noch keinen Biss.Du spürst das dann sofort.Eben das Tock im Blank oder ein Zappeln.

Weitermachen würd ich mal sagen.


----------



## Mikey3110 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lernhilfen zur Bisserkennung beim Zander*

Ich finde, dass ein Zanderbiss sich ungefähr so anfühlt als ob der Jigkopf kurz am Stein hängen bleibt... Halt ein kurzer "Schlag"... Das merkt man eigentlich auf jeden Fall...  
Ps: Bin auch hin u wieder an der Ijssel... Dort den Zandern nachzustellen ist schon ne Kunst für sich... Such dir mal Stellen raus, an denen grobe Steinpackungen, feiner Kies und fast schon sandiger Grund ist... Dann guckst du dir ein wenig das jahreszeitabhängige Verhalten des Zanders an und wählst dementsprechend deinen Angelplatz... Auf die Tageszeit kommt's auch an... Glaube, dass man ein Gewässer wirklich lange lange Zeit beangeln muss, damit man erfolgreicher wird und weiß, wann, wo und womit man den Fisch suchen muss... 
Das hab ich auch noch lange nicht raus, aber nen Biss erkenn ich


----------



## Mr_Oakheart (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lernhilfen zur Bisserkennung beim Zander*

Also ich lass die schnur sogut wie immer stramm, und achte nur auf die ruten spitze, bei der kleinsten bewegung der spitze hau ich schon an.. klappt bombe.


----------



## zanderzone (15. Juni 2012)

Bewegung in der Spitze? Dann is Deine Rute definitiv zu weich! Den Biss spürt man immer in der Rute! Wenn ein gute einsteigt ist das ungefähr so, als wenn jemand dir ein Backstein in die Schnurr schmeisst! @TE: nen zanderbiss erkennt man! Mach dir keine Sorgen! Immer weitermachen! Angel auch sehr viel in der Ijssel und kann bestätigen, dass es nicht einfach dort ist, aber der Zanderbestand in der Ijssel ist TOP!!


----------



## powerpauer (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lernhilfen zur Bisserkennung beim Zander*

@slipknot
wie macht sich deine rute wenn du deine rollen Drehung machst, biegt, sich die spitze ein wenig ein etwas mehr oder sehr stärk,ich habe irgend wo irgend wann gelesen das die Daiwa r nessa eine klasse rute sein soll aber die 15-50 doch ein wenig weich ausfallt, eine nr stärke also die bis 70 wg fischen einige Leute und sind sehr zufrieden, das problem an diese ganze gufi Geschichte ist das viele angler fischen zu weiche Ruten dadurch absorbiert die spitze, und der köder kann nur bedingt hoch springen der Resultat weniger bisse :m


----------



## Slipknot1 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lernhilfen zur Bisserkennung beim Zander*

Hey
Da ich ja erst Anfänger bin, bin ich eigentlich damit zu frieden. Hab somit kein Vergleich zu anderen/besseren Ruten. Die Spitze gibt wenig nach. Probleme macht die Rute nur wenn ich ab 21gr Blei anhänge, was mich aber sehr stört! Da die Ijssel eine starke Strömung hat.

Bei den Buhnen drückte das Wasser von der Strömung richtig gegen die nächste Buhnenseite, sodass immer Verwirbelungen entsehen. Ich bin dann immer auf die Buhnenspitze gegangen und habe den 21gr. Gummifisch an der Strömungskante entlang geführt, bis der Gufi in die Buhne gedrückt wurde, ab da habe ich gezupft. 

Wo sammeln sich dort die Zander? Und, was ist der normale Wasserstand für Denventer oder Zutphen? Ist gerade Hochwasser dort, oder kann man morgen/übermorgen spinnen gehen?


----------



## powerpauer (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lernhilfen zur Bisserkennung beim Zander*

geh auf die rehn andeln .de dann auf zander und du findest da alle hilfreiche tipps.


----------



## Fr33 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lernhilfen zur Bisserkennung beim Zander*

Moinsen,

zu den Tipps hier muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Da mit dem Finger in der Schnur klappt nicht bei jedem, weil nicht jeder min. eine 4000er Rolle fischt, lange Finger hat und sich exakt merken kann, wann das Schnurlaufröllchen oben steht.

ich selbst fische eine 2500er Rolle - habe kleine Hände und entsprechend keine langen Finger. Ich müsste fast die Hand weg nehmen um an die Schnur zu kommen.

Daher mache ich es wie die meisten hier - den Köder an gespannter Schnur absinken lassen.

Zum Thema zu weiche Rute.... dass eine Rute in der Spitze nicht bretthart ist, deklassiert sie noch lange nicht zu einer Nicht-Gufi Rute. Gerade beim Auftreffen des Jig Kopfes am Boden finde ich es gar nicht schlecht, wenn die Spitze etwas Feedback gibt und bei entlastung zurück feedert. Ist das ganze mit einem Starken Rückrad und einer schnellen Aktion und Rückstellgeschwindigkeit gepaar - ist das Super.

Klar sollte man keinen Lämmerschwanz fischen, bei der sich die halbe Rute beim Jiggen biegt.

ich lasse mir demnächst ne SS3 aufbauen, die genau die Aktion wie von mir beschrieben haben wird.

Und zum Thema - nen Zanderbiss merkt man, sofern man direkten Kontakt hat. Klar sind die Bisse nicht immer Bretthart - aber der Vergleich es ist so, als wirft jmd einem was in die gespannte Schnur trifft es echt gut.


----------



## Slipknot1 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lernhilfen zur Bisserkennung beim Zander*

Hey Leute

War heute von 11 Uhr bis 16 Uhr in Zutphen und Umgebung. 
3 Stellen habe ich ausprobiert. Biss, geschweige denn Fisch, Fehlanzeige :-(

Ich weiß nicht genau wieviele Gummis mir verloren gegangen sind, dadrunter sogar ein Wobbler, ganz bitter!

Ich hab mir vorher sehr gute Stellen via Googlemaps rausgesucht, jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr weiter in Sachen gute Stellen. Meine Taktik: entweder fahre ich mit erfahrenen Ijsselangler mit oder ich gehe mal bei dunkelheit auf Zander.


----------



## M4rius93 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lernhilfen zur Bisserkennung beim Zander*

... Einfach mal mehr Strecke machen, wo keine Zander sind kriegste auch keine Bisse.

Und innerhalb von 5 Stunden 3 Stellen ist ein bischen wenig... nach max. 20 Minuten würde ich persönlich die Stelle wechseln.

LG


----------



## Perch-Noob (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lernhilfen zur Bisserkennung beim Zander*

Jo stimmt eine Stelle mit 4-5 Würfen abackern und weiter.
So macht man Strecke und findet evtl. auch den Fisch.

Nachts ist auch immer ne gute Option, ich fange derzeit sehr gut zwischen 12 & 02 Uhr.
Falls du Nachts los ziehst solltest du es mit dunkelen Ködern versuchen, ich hab gute Erfahrungen mit komplett schwarzen Shads.

Gruß#h


----------



## HAPE-1909 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lernhilfen zur Bisserkennung beim Zander*

@ Slipknot:

Die Buhnen am Gorssel-See kenne ich persönlich auch - gehören auch zu den Hängerfavoriten, da es dort ziemlich steinig ist...

Uhrzeit von 11-16 Uhr? 
Nicht unbedingt DIE Topzeit (klar fängt man dann auch Fische, so ist es nicht) - versuch es eventuell mal am frühen Morgen oder am Abend bis in die Dunkelheit rein. 
Abends durchaus mal mit Wobblern die flacheren Randbereiche abgrasen. 
Und Abends UNBEDINGT immer zu zweit losgehen - sobald es dunkel ist, ist die Gefahr immer groß, mal auf den steinigen Buhnenköpfen zu fallen... Hab mich mal tagsüber böse langgelegt, hätte durchaus schlimmer enden können - da ist´s nie verkehrt nicht allein zu sein... 

Woher kommst du denn?
Guck sonst vielleicht auch mal im PLZ 4 - Bereich in den "Kreis Borken-Thread".
Dort sind auch einige NL-Angler dabei - wenn Interesse besteht, kann man auch gern mal zusammen losziehen.


----------



## Mikey3110 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lernhilfen zur Bisserkennung beim Zander*

Buhne systematisch abwerfen (gleiche Stelle vllt 2-3x anwerfen und so dem Uferbereich nähern) und wenn nix kommt, ab zur nächsten Buhne...
In 5 Std sollten eigentlich mehr als 10 Buhnen drin sitzen...
(Blasen und Verstauchungen nicht ausgeschlossen  ) 
Trotzdem bleib ich dabei... Zander sind die Frauen unter den Fischen... Verwöhnt, zickig und schwierig zu überzeugen...


----------



## Slipknot1 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lernhilfen zur Bisserkennung beim Zander*

Nochmal ne kurze Frage zum jiggen.

Ich werfen den Gummifisch , lasse ihn mit gespannter Schnur absinken. Dann hebe ich die Rute und kurbel 1-2 Rollenumdrehungen die Schnur ein. Der Gufi liegt dann immer so 2-3 Sekunden auf dem Grund, bis der wieder abhebt. Muss ich vielleicht anders Führen, sprich nur Kurbelumdrehungen und nicht die Rute heben, da dadurch der Gufi zu hoch springt? Nich das der zu hoch springt?!


----------



## Pfiffikuss (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lernhilfen zur Bisserkennung beim Zander*



Slipknot1 schrieb:


> Nochmal ne kurze Frage zum jiggen.
> 
> Ich werfen den Gummifisch , lasse ihn mit gespannter Schnur absinken. Dann hebe ich die Rute und kurbel 1-2 Rollenumdrehungen die Schnur ein. Der Gufi liegt dann immer so 2-3 Sekunden auf dem Grund, bis der wieder abhebt. Muss ich vielleicht anders Führen, sprich nur Kurbelumdrehungen und nicht die Rute heben, da dadurch der Gufi zu hoch springt? Nich das der zu hoch springt?!



Nun als Anfänger würde ich Dir erstmal das Faulenzen empfehlen.Da Du den Köder mit der Rolle führst hast du einen viel besseren Köderkontakt.Wie viele Umdrehungen du machst hängt von der Jahreszeit ab.Im Sommer 3 und im Winter eher nur 1.Würde Dir auch empfehlen den Köder nicht allzu lange am Grund liegen zulassen da dadurch die Hängergefahr erheblich steigt!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ein_Angler (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lernhilfen zur Bisserkennung beim Zander*

Also du lässt den Köder zum Grund, wenn der am Grund ankommt erkennt man daran das die Schnur erschlafft (Bei viel Wind der Schnurbogen noch grösser wird), dann machst du 3 schnelle Kurbelumdrehungen und wartest bei gespannter Schnur das die Schnur wieder erschlafft und dann wieder 3 Umdrehungen. Zwischen ende der Umdrehungen und aufkommen auf Grund sollte es im Optimalfall 3-4 Sekunden dauern, leider muss man der Strömung Tribut zollen und oft sind es dann nur 2 Sekunden, und den Köder nicht liegen lassen maximal 1 Sekunde dann wieder Kurbeln.

Wenn du an einer Stelle viel Hänger hast dann musst den Köder mit der Rute anheben und nicht über die Rolle, damit die Sprünge höher werden und um die Hänger zu überspringen. Aber hier ist das Problem weil durch das anheben mit der Rute du 1-2 Sekunden brauchst um die Schnur zu straffen, in der Zeit kann der Zander den Gufi eingesaugt und schon wieder ausgespukt haben wenn es zu lange dauert. 

Als Anfänger solltest du mal Hafeneinfahrten beangeln, die weniger hängerträchtig sind weil sie oft ausgebaggert sind, um ein Gefühl für den Grund zu bekommen und wann du wieviel Gewicht am Jigs anbieten solltest. An manchen tagen könnte ich  immer noch kotzen bei der Wahl des richtigen Gewichts.


----------



## zorra (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lernhilfen zur Bisserkennung beim Zander*



Slipknot1 schrieb:


> Nochmal ne kurze Frage zum jiggen.
> 
> Ich werfen den Gummifisch , lasse ihn mit gespannter Schnur absinken. Dann hebe ich die Rute und kurbel 1-2 Rollenumdrehungen die Schnur ein. Der Gufi liegt dann immer so 2-3 Sekunden auf dem Grund, bis der wieder abhebt. Muss ich vielleicht anders Führen, sprich nur Kurbelumdrehungen und nicht die Rute heben, da dadurch der Gufi zu hoch springt? Nich das der zu hoch springt?!


....bevor du noch mehr Gummis versemmelst such dir ein ruhiges Wasser und feil an deiner Technik....zur Ijssel noch ein Tip warte bis das Wasser ein Niedrigstand hat und schau dir die Buhnen genau an dann weisste auch wo der Fisch ist..die Ijssel ist mit Gummis noch schwieriger zu beangeln wie der Rhein...wenn es doch juckt probier mal Abends-Nachts bei jetzigen Wasserstand mit flachlaufenden Wobbler die Uferlinie quer auszufischen.
gr.zorra


----------



## Fr33 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lernhilfen zur Bisserkennung beim Zander*

Wenn ich die Faulenzer Methode wähle -  dann halte ich die Rute anders als beim klassischen Spinnfischen recht hoch. So um die 10Uhr Stellung. Damit schleife ich den Shad nicht über den Boden, sonder hebe den wirklich über die Rolle an.

Wieviel Umdrehungen du mit der Rolle brauchst - ist eine Ermessenssache. hast du ne 4000er Stradic GTM oder sowas die mit einer Umdrehung bereits 1m Schnur einzieht - reichen schon 1-2 zackige Umdrehungen. Ich verwende eine 2500er Größen (Technium FA) und kurbel ca. 2-3x zackig an.

Allerdings faulenze ich nicht nur, sondern jigge an und an um dem Köder nicht ganz so monoton zu bewegen.

Wichtig für dich ist, dass du keine Experimente machst und die Schnur immer auf Spannung hälst. Daher lieber erstmal nicht jiggen, sondern lieber alles über die Rolle machen.

Sobald der Köder am Boden angekommen ist, die Schnur zusammen fällt oder das deutlich durch den Blank deiner Rute merkst, ziehst du den Köder wieder an.

*Tip*: Je näher du zur Steinpackung kommst, umso steiler die Rute halten. Hilft nicht immer, aber damit schaffst du nen anderen Winkel, sodass der Jig sich nicht mehr ganz so leicht in die Steine frisst


----------



## powerpauer (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lernhilfen zur Bisserkennung beim Zander*

Hallo 
nun da ist noch eine Sache mit dem Köder zeit der am Grund kurz liegen bleibt bei faulenzen,es gibt Leute die sofort so bald er auf Grund kommt weiter faulenzen und es gibt Leute die etwas 2-3 Sekunden oder noch länger warten,meine Meinung nach eine sehr wichtige Faktor denn wenn man sofort weiter faulenz 2-3 Umdrehung und immer weiter solche Geschwindigkeit fischt kann dadurch weniger Bisse bekommen da Zander den köder aus dem Augen verliert,wenn -mann aber zu Länge liegen last hat der Zander etwas zeit und kann genauer sich den Köder anschauen auch weniger Bisse |kopfkrat


----------

